# Looking for....



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

A busier endurance forum  . Want to read about adventures and learn from others 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am sorry that you aren't finding enough to stimulate you here. But, just to let you know, that our rules disallow the posting of links to other online forums, so you will not get replies to your question. 

One way to liven the forum is to post more threads yourself. I know nothing about endurance. but, i'd like to hear about what YOU know.


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> I am sorry that you aren't finding enough to stimulate you here. But, just to let you know, that our rules disallow the posting of links to other online forums, so you will not get replies to your question.
> 
> One way to liven the forum is to post more threads yourself. I know nothing about endurance. but, i'd like to hear about what YOU know.


That's the problem, I don't know enough to be posting about various issues and I have asked a number of questions that have received answers, but we are few in number on this forum 

I see nothing wrong with helping each other out to gain more knowledge , it's just that I need more now to help me prepare.

Thanks Prairiewind!


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

You're welcome - glad I could help! Interesting that my reply got deleted anyway, even though it didn't contain any links. Glad you saw it before it was
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, they do not have to be links, do they? Try Karen Chaton's End. ride stuff, she has TONS of info, and links to other sites. My neighbor down the road and I are extremely jealous of her, she seems to be independently wealthy, enough to train ALL the time, and travel a LOT to rides! She seems like someone you could just call up and she would chat.

Nancy


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

greentree said:


> Well, they do not have to be links, do they? Try Karen Chaton's End. ride stuff, she has TONS of info, and links to other sites. My neighbor down the road and I are extremely jealous of her, she seems to be independently wealthy, enough to train ALL the time, and travel a LOT to rides! She seems like someone you could just call up and she would chat.
> 
> Nancy


Thanks Greentree. Even a mention seems to get your post deleted so this may be gone later  Prairiewind's was removed and no link was included.


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

I found her...and I have read some of her blog when searching up something before . I bookmarked it now


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I think I've read ALL of Karen's blog- lots of good info there, and some good stories, to boot! I like AERC on facebook if you have a FB account. Pretty busy there and I've seen a couple HF folks comment on there too, so we have crossover already! They do allow sale ads though, so sometimes you've got to sift past those a bit.


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Sharpie, that was my suggestion as well It was promptly deleted though ....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

We will prevail 

It's all good. I found some and appreciate y'all helping me out. I need a fairly busy board because I'm learning. One can't give much advice when knowledge is beyond ones grasp


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

If I may make a suggestion about reading some of the more, umm, verbose, endurance forums.. please take the time to do a bit of background checking on the people giving the advice, esp if you are reading Ridecamp or some of the fb groups.

Like many places online, it seems that often the people with the least experience are the ones yelling about things the loudest. The AERC webpage has a great feature where you can look up the records of people by name.. I have found that to be a wonderful resource when trying to sort good info from bad. :wink:


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> If I may make a suggestion about reading some of the more, umm, verbose, endurance forums.. please take the time to do a bit of background checking on the people giving the advice, esp if you are reading Ridecamp or some of the fb groups.
> 
> Like many places online, it seems that often the people with the least experience are the ones yelling about things the loudest. The AERC webpage has a great feature where you can look up the records of people by name.. I have found that to be a wonderful resource when trying to sort good info from bad. :wink:


TOTALLY AGREE! 

I've been pouring over the book Go the Distance and 4th Gear. Interesting info. I've been riding horses for some time and am pretty good about picking out good info from not so good.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I used to even run into this nonsense AT rides! Not that I consider myself any kind of experienced expert, but the nonsense would be from someone on their SECOND ride!! They became experts on their first ride!!

I am not the brightest bulb in the box, so I learned the most by talking to the ride managers, and hooking up with experienced riders who were starting out new horses and wanted to go slow, then doing a loop or two with them. They usually rode on while I hung back, as I don't have a competitive bone in my body, I ONLY compete with myself. Since I do not use electronics well, I have learned to read my horses, and we do what they say, as long as that is getting us to the finish line in time. Otherwise , I pull. I find NO shame in pulling if something feels off. 

Pm me, and I will send you some names to avoid, if you want...You are welcome to check my ride history if you want. M22422

Nancy


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

As for books, another good one is "Complete guide to endurance riding" by Donna Snyder-Smith
For a good laugh and realistic look at endurance: The lighter side of endurance riding" by Angie McGee. Worth every penny.
Then a little gem: Endurance 101 by Aarene Storm. 10$ on amazon, good easy informative read.

My best source of info came from volunteering every year as vet scribe. The vets are so generous in teaching, every one gave me precious advices. Also, you learn a lot from observing the horses who succeed and from the pulls as well.


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Eole said:


> As for books, another good one is "Complete guide to endurance riding" by Donna Snyder-Smith
> For a good laugh and realistic look at endurance: The lighter side of endurance riding" by Angie McGee. Worth every penny.
> Then a little gem: Endurance 101 by Aarene Storm. 10$ on amazon, good easy informative read.
> 
> My best source of info came from volunteering every year as vet scribe. The vets are so generous in teaching, every one gave me precious advices. Also, you learn a lot from observing the horses who succeed and from the pulls as well.


I actually plan to do a ride and then volunteer the other day that I attend. I like two day rides so my horse and I can relax before and after and then head home


----------

